# White House official mocked John McCain's cancer diagnosis



## McRocket (May 10, 2018)

_'White House special assistant Kelly Sadler reportedly mocked Senator John McCain's brain cancer diagnosis during a meeting on Thursday led by deputy press secretary Raj Shah, after the Senator came out against CIA nominee Gina Haspel, according to The Hill's Jordan Fabian and Jonathan Easley.

Why it matters: This is a brutal leak from the White House communications team as Sadler said, "t doesn't matter, he's dying anyway." The Hill reports that Sadler's comment "did not go over well with others at the meeting," but that "the conversation continued without addressing it." In a statement to the Hill, the White House responded to the claims saying, "[w]e respect Senator McCain’s service to our nation and he and his family are in our prayers during this difficult time."'

White House official mocked John McCain's cancer diagnosis

_
Ahhhh...the Trump White House.

Pure class.

I remember way more class being shown during drunken, frat parties when I was in university then this White House exhibits. And that is pretty bad.


----------



## DarkFury (May 10, 2018)

*I live in Arizona and can't wait for John McTreason to die. Fuck him.*


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

And the majority disagrees with you, muffin.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 10, 2018)

Fuck McStain!! 
I hope it's excruciating on his way out.


----------



## McRocket (May 10, 2018)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fuck McStain!!
> I hope it's excruciating on his way out.



Another Trumpbot troll who talks tough while sitting behind a computer on a chat forum. Go on your Facebook/twitter page and say that. Then post the link.
  But you don't have the courage to do that.

Anyone who says that about a war hero who broke no major laws and who is dying of cancer is to be pitied.

I feel great pity for you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 10, 2018)

Karma is rough for those who don't understand it.

He will have earned it.


----------



## DarkFury (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck McStain!!
> ...


*You are suggesting THAT action so YOU can data mine and attack his family.
McTreason is a cock sucker and I look forward to pissing on his grave!*


----------



## toobfreak (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'White House special assistant Kelly Sadler reportedly mocked Senator John McCain's brain cancer diagnosis during a meeting on Thursday led by deputy press secretary Raj Shah, after the Senator came out against CIA nominee Gina Haspel, according to The Hill's Jordan Fabian and Jonathan Easley. Why it matters: This is a brutal leak from the White House communications team as Sadler said, "t doesn't matter, he's dying anyway." The Hill reports that Sadler's comment "did not go over well with others at the meeting," but that "the conversation continued without addressing it." In a statement to the Hill, the White House responded to the claims saying, "[w]e respect Senator McCain’s service to our nation and he and his family are in our prayers during this difficult time."'
> White House official mocked John McCain's cancer diagnosis_
> Ahhhh...the Trump White House.  Pure class.  I remember way more class being shown during drunken, frat parties when I was in university then this White House exhibits. And that is pretty bad.



Nah, nah, nah, Mr. Ricket, you heard it all wrong.  When talking about McCain's brain, all the White House said about it was that it was just another a SHITHOLE.  A shithole in a world filled with shitholes.  I hope that clears the matter up better for you.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (May 10, 2018)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck McStain!!
> ...



   You still use facebook?


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *I live in Arizona and can't wait for John McTreason to die. Fuck him.*


Of course you can't...as long as it doesn't require any action or risk on your part.


----------



## Leo123 (May 10, 2018)

McCain was a hero in the military.  McCain was a RINO politically and he personally hates Trump which makes him currently a political loser.  On a human level, I respect and thank him for his service and I hope he can overcome his brain cancer.  IMO it has been affecting his thinking for a while now.


----------



## bodecea (May 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Are you kidding?  That WOULD require stepping out of one's parental unit's basement.


----------



## DarkFury (May 10, 2018)

bodecea said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > *I live in Arizona and can't wait for John McTreason to die. Fuck him.*
> ...


*If the bury that prick in Arizona I WILL piss on his grave!*


----------



## Vandalshandle (May 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Wow! I thought that I had all the obnoxious posters on "ignore". Well, there is always room for one more.


----------



## DarkFury (May 10, 2018)

bodecea said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


*Mine are dead, you making fun of them snatch face?*


----------



## DarkFury (May 10, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> And the majority disagrees with you, muffin.


*The thread DISAGREES. Damn YOUR ratings STILL SUCK. Keep your day job!*


----------



## McRocket (May 10, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And the majority disagrees with you, muffin.
> ...



I am.

You said the following about a cancer patient who has broken no major laws - forgetting the fact that he served his country VERY well.

_'*I live in Arizona and can't wait for John McTreason to die. Fuck him.'

*_


DarkFury said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



I am.

They must have done a horrible job/been horrible people to raise a person who would say such a terrible thing as you did earlier.

You said the following about a cancer patient who has broken no major laws - let alone one who served his country VERY well.

_'*I live in Arizona and can't wait for John McTreason to die. Fuck him.'
*_
If you are so low that you would say such a thing...then you had better be ready for people to make fun of you/your family.

And I just did.

And..........loving it.


----------



## DarkFury (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


*Well noob, attacking a members family here IS AGAINST the site rules. So you have been warned cyber sissy.
I hope McCain rots SLOWLY and his death stink fills the halls and his fuckin brains drip and drivel out of every body opening. *


----------



## McRocket (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



*LOL...first you ask (dare?) someone if they are knocking your parents. 

Than when someone answers your question and actually does it...you run to the rules like a coward.

How pathetic...and funny.
*

You: 'Are you knocking my parents?'
Me: 'Yup'
You: 'You broke the rules....you broke the rules'.

LOL....you are good for a laugh.

Go and run and tell the mods. I have been banned from so many sites...it's like a hobby of mine.


And just to be clear...whoever raised you obviously did a lousy job of it if they taught you to say such cowardly and disgusting things about terminal patients...let alone ones who were war heros who actually refused to be sent home before other POW's.

I am NOT a fan of McCain as a politician (generally). But I respect his stance on torture and his tremendous heroism during his time as a POW.

And I would NEVER say the things you are saying about someone who is slowly dying. That is beyond disgusting PLUS INCREDIBLY cowardly to do it nameless/faceless hiding behind a computer.
*And if your parents taught you to do that..then they were terrible parents.*

And the mods can do what they want....that is what I think and I ain't taking it back.
You started it and I am finishing it.

And if that gets me banned...so be it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And the majority disagrees with you, muffin.
> ...


Disrespect for an American hero militarily and politically is wrong, period, and borders on being unAmerican.


----------



## DarkFury (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


*Mouthy lil he bitch huh? Soon enough I will put your cyber skin on my wall. Got more than a few. *


----------



## Witchit (May 11, 2018)

Leo123 said:


> McCain was a hero in the military.  McCain was a RINO politically and he personally hates Trump which makes him currently a political loser.  On a human level, I respect and thank him for his service and I hope he can overcome his brain cancer.  IMO it has been affecting his thinking for a while now.



He can’t. He’s in the final stages of his life.

This is the same cancer that killed Ted Kennedy and Beau Biden.


----------



## Witchit (May 11, 2018)




----------



## DarkFury (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


*McCain spent his time sucking Cong dick. They say brain cancer is  painless because you have no nerves there. So I am forced to be happy with  his dying while laying in his own shit and piss. *


----------



## basquebromance (May 11, 2018)

Tweeters Erupt Over Trump Aide's Cruel Taunt About John McCain 'Dying Anyway' | HuffPost

Remember when this White House cried hot, hot tears over a comedian making a joke about Sarah Sanders' eye shadow?


----------



## Witchit (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



You are nobody and nothing to him. What you ‘think’ and how you feel is completely immaterial.


----------



## Witchit (May 11, 2018)

White House official mocked John McCain's cancer diagnosis


----------



## Compost (May 11, 2018)

According to the article, the remark, "it doesn't matter, he's dying anyway"  was regarding McCain's opinion of Gina Haspel.  Let's face it, it *is* true that McCain being on his death bed will make him unable to vote against her for CIA director.  Sure, it was a crass way to say it.  Must we hyperventilate over every indelicate remark?


----------



## initforme (May 11, 2018)

As low as it gets.


----------



## DarkFury (May 11, 2018)

Witchit said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > McRocket said:
> ...


*I'm the guy who lives in Arizona whose bucket list includes pissing on his grave.*


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

What a bitch. The weekly Standard is a conservative mag. Maybe that is what you become after working for Trump for a year
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The _Weekly Standard_ reported in April 2018 that Sadler was sending out anti-immigration emails for the White House that said things like* “Previously Deported Mexican National Convicted of Raping 9-Year-Old Girl in Sanctuary City” *and *“U.S. PERMANENTLY RESETTLED NEARLY 142K BANGLADESHI NATIONALS ON BASIS OF FAMILIAL TIES.”*

The _Weekly Standard_ reported that the messages “come direct from the White House, sent from an official government email address.

They are the work of Kelly Sadler, the ‘Director of Surrogate & Coalitions Outreach’ in the White House communications office.”

The Weekly Standard added, “Her sensationalist headlines make it into conservative media, which the president himself digests and responds to, lea

https://heavy.com/news/2018/05/kelly-sadler-riddell-husband-frank/ding to more sensationalist headlines.”


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



So I take it you voted for Obama?


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

Compost said:


> According to the article, the remark, "it doesn't matter, he's dying anyway"  was regarding McCain's opinion of Gina Haspel.  Let's face it, it *is* true that McCain being on his death bed will make him unable to vote against her for CIA director.  Sure, it was a crass way to say it.  Must we hyperventilate over every indelicate remark?



Gina Haspel , I agree with McCain . Her heart shows on her face. Old and dry.


----------



## basquebromance (May 11, 2018)

A Fox Host Apologized After A Guest Said Torture Worked On "Songbird" John McCain


----------



## Skull Pilot (May 11, 2018)

Gee a politician finally tells the truth.

What I want to know is why hasn't McCain stepped down.  He can no longer perform the duties he was elected to perform and if he really cared about the people of his state he would let them pick an effective representative.


----------



## Camp (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Have you always been a lonely perverted mentally sick person or is this something that began when your parents abandoned you upon their deaths?


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> *Mouthy lil he bitch huh? Soon enough I will put your cyber skin on my wall. Got more than a few. *


^^^     McRocket owns DF, who is a nothing and a nobody to McCain


----------



## pismoe (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'White House special assistant Kelly Sadler reportedly mocked Senator John McCain's brain cancer diagnosis during a meeting on Thursday led by deputy press secretary Raj Shah, after the Senator came out against CIA nominee Gina Haspel, according to The Hill's Jordan Fabian and Jonathan Easley.
> 
> Why it matters: This is a brutal leak from the White House communications team as Sadler said, "t doesn't matter, he's dying anyway." The Hill reports that Sadler's comment "did not go over well with others at the meeting," but that "the conversation continued without addressing it." In a statement to the Hill, the White House responded to the claims saying, "[w]e respect Senator McCain’s service to our nation and he and his family are in our prayers during this difficult time."'
> 
> ...


---------------------------------------------  no big deal to me , i see 'mcstain' as being nothing but a problem for the AMERICANS in the USA .   As far as so called service , 'mcstain' served i guess , was highly paid by taxpayers for 40 - 50 years and thats the end of 'mcstain' [eventually] in my opinion   MCrocket .


----------



## rightwinger (May 11, 2018)

Trumpbots preparing to piss on McCains grave


----------



## pismoe (May 11, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trumpbots preparing to piss on McCains grave


-----------------------------------------------------   course i'd say it like this , Americans preparing to pizz on 'mcstains' grave   RWinger .


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

*Fox Business will no longer book analyst who said torture 'worked' on McCain  *BY AVERY ANAPOL - 05/11/18 07:16 AM EDT   Fox Business will no longer book analyst who said torture 'worked' on McCain


----------



## pismoe (May 11, 2018)

FOX is just kissing azz .


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

.................... Sur, FOX did something right this time.  Give it credit.  Kissing ass would have been supporting the WH staffer.

Real Americans will salute the American flag flying over the hero, McCain.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

I bet most of the applauded her.  These are Trumpers after all.


----------



## pismoe (May 11, 2018)

yeah , when 'mcstain' departs the mexicans and other imported third worlders will salute their various and diverse flags as they then use their dual citizenship voting rights to undermine the USA .


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

^^^^


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'White House special assistant Kelly Sadler reportedly mocked Senator John McCain's brain cancer diagnosis during a meeting on Thursday led by deputy press secretary Raj Shah, after the Senator came out against CIA nominee Gina Haspel, according to The Hill's Jordan Fabian and Jonathan Easley.
> 
> Why it matters: This is a brutal leak from the White House communications team as Sadler said, "t doesn't matter, he's dying anyway." The Hill reports that Sadler's comment "did not go over well with others at the meeting," but that "the conversation continued without addressing it." In a statement to the Hill, the White House responded to the claims saying, "[w]e respect Senator McCain’s service to our nation and he and his family are in our prayers during this difficult time."'
> 
> ...


Why is that "mocking?"  It's the brutal truth.


----------



## OldLady (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


I knew that was coming.  Grow up, Fury.  That anal phase is supposed to be over by age 11 or so.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck McStain!!
> ...



John McCain is to be pitied....but he is no war hero.      


John McCain is no war hero. Mythologies die hard - Adam Townsend


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 11, 2018)

Adam Townsend is no expert.  He is to be pitied.


----------



## Defiant1 (May 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > According to the article, the remark, "it doesn't matter, he's dying anyway"  was regarding McCain's opinion of Gina Haspel.  Let's face it, it *is* true that McCain being on his death bed will make him unable to vote against her for CIA director.  Sure, it was a crass way to say it.  Must we hyperventilate over every indelicate remark?
> ...



She's heading up the CIA not Health and Human Services.


----------



## miketx (May 11, 2018)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck McStain!!
> ...


Just like you are, troll. McCain is a pos. Telling the truth always trigger libstains.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



Trump wants someone who will torture, and she will as she has allowed it before.  Torture does nothing, but coerce false confessions. 

My God, Trump wants police to hit suspects heads upon putting them in the backseat, don't be too nice to them he said,

He is pro torture.


----------



## Defiant1 (May 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...




Pure lies.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 11, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...


  hehheh   spot on!


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> Defiant1 said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT ALL INFORMATION GIVEN TO US BY ENEMIES, NEED TO BE CHECKED OUT?


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

What enemies, I heard it from Trumps mouth. I do not want my tax dollars paying her wages, she needs to get fired.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Defiant1 said:
> ...



Heard it from his own mouth. I don't do drugs or alcohol or have mental illness.


----------



## Penelope (May 11, 2018)

Defiant1 said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...



She has a hardened heart and it shows up in her face, she appears very old for her age. Perhaps she is part of the swamp, been in the CIA too long.


----------



## Correll (May 11, 2018)

Penelope said:


> What enemies, I heard it from Trumps mouth. I do not want my tax dollars paying her wages, she needs to get fired.




*
DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT ALL INFORMATION GIVEN TO US BY ENEMIES, NEED TO BE CHECKED OUT?*


----------



## McRocket (May 11, 2018)

DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



LOL...hey pal, if that is what gives you thrills...knock yourself out.

Then you can stay at home and stare at your wall that has lots of 'cyber skins' (whatever the heck that is) on it.


LOL...you are such a loser...and you don't even know it.


Anyway...enough of your silliness.

We are done here...for now.


Have a wonderful day.


----------



## TheGreenHornet (May 12, 2018)

on February 18, 2017 in World News
*‘Songbird’ McCain: The evidence – in his own words, his fellow veterans, and his captors*

*‘Songbird’ McCain: The evidence – in his own words, his fellow veterans, and his captors - Conservative News & Right Wing News | Gun Laws & Rights News Site*


----------



## asaratis (May 12, 2018)

TheGreenHornet said:


> on February 18, 2017 in World News
> *‘Songbird’ McCain: The evidence – in his own words, his fellow veterans, and his captors*
> 
> *‘Songbird’ McCain: The evidence – in his own words, his fellow veterans, and his captors - Conservative News & Right Wing News | Gun Laws & Rights News Site*


There is only one reason for him to have his POW records "classified forever".  He doesn't want the American public to know what he did.

He is a goddamned traitor!


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 12, 2018)

McCain is revered by good Americans, who piss on McCain's detractors.


----------



## asaratis (May 12, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> McCain is revered by good Americans, who piss on McCain's detractors.


The resistance (obstruction) is coming from the brain dead liberal lemmings, marching along with pelosi and schumer toward socialism, communism and empty store shelves.

Fuck liberalism.


----------



## McRocket (May 12, 2018)

asaratis said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > McCain is revered by good Americans, who piss on McCain's detractors.
> ...




Riiiiiight.

Every liberal is about socialism and communism.

Hey, here is a novel idea for you? Why don't you actually try talking to real people who have IQ's _over_ 100. Try it out...you might be surprised what you learn.

Good day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

McRocket said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck McStain!!
> ...



broke no major laws? you should start a comedy club.

thats WHY you have seen the replies here you have because on the contrary,he was a traiter to all americans. all politicians from the corrupt one party system of demopublicans and reprocrats are. they just serve the evil bankers and shit on us,trump is no different and neither is mccain,their all criminals in washington if they are a democrat or republican. The independents are the only ones NOT corrupt since they are not part of the corrupt two party system charlie that is WHY they never get elected..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

Witchit said:


> Leo123 said:
> 
> 
> > McCain was a hero in the military.  McCain was a RINO politically and he personally hates Trump which makes him currently a political loser.  On a human level, I respect and thank him for his service and I hope he can overcome his brain cancer.  IMO it has been affecting his thinking for a while now.
> ...





DarkFury said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



thats WHY treason Mccain WILL join ted kennedy that someone referenced in hell later on but whats new? as i said,almost all politicians that are republicans and democrats are criminals who have their place in hell ready and waiting for them.


----------



## koshergrl (May 14, 2018)

McRocket said:


> _'White House special assistant Kelly Sadler reportedly mocked Senator John McCain's brain cancer diagnosis during a meeting on Thursday led by deputy press secretary Raj Shah, after the Senator came out against CIA nominee Gina Haspel, according to The Hill's Jordan Fabian and Jonathan Easley.
> 
> Why it matters: This is a brutal leak from the White House communications team as Sadler said, "t doesn't matter, he's dying anyway." The Hill reports that Sadler's comment "did not go over well with others at the meeting," but that "the conversation continued without addressing it." In a statement to the Hill, the White House responded to the claims saying, "[w]e respect Senator McCain’s service to our nation and he and his family are in our prayers during this difficult time."'
> 
> ...




Per usual, classless antiAmerican douche who doesn't understand what classlessness is..even while exhibiting it themselves.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

Camp said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Witchit said:
> ...


oh my the IRONY,pot meet kettle. someone who has the audacity to defend the atrocities of that sick fuck FDR everyday  should look in the mirror when calling someone lonely,perverted,and a mentally sick person.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (May 14, 2018)

asaratis said:


> TheGreenHornet said:
> 
> 
> > on February 18, 2017 in World News
> ...



There is only one reason for him to have his POW records "classified forever". He doesn't want the American public to know what he did.

He is a goddamned traitor!


----------



## bodecea (May 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Witchit said:
> 
> 
> > Leo123 said:
> ...


There is no hell except for in your imaginations.


----------



## bodecea (May 14, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreenHornet said:
> ...


Fascinating to watch trumpanzees glory in denigrating our veterans...our POWs.


----------



## xyz (May 14, 2018)

Colonel Bone Spurs had to raid his doctor's office to confiscate his own medical records.


----------



## asaratis (May 15, 2018)

bodecea said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > asaratis said:
> ...


I suppose you think Bowe Bergdahl is an honorable veteran also.  He is another piece of shit.

I support and honor honest veterans....true heroes.  I support Wounded Warrior Project.

McCain is a fucking liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2018)

The Trumpers are at the level of Bergdahls, yes, and far below that of McCains.

Anyone mocking someone who is dying of cancer, and a Medal of Honor winner at that, is at the level of a Bergdahl.


----------



## pismoe (May 15, 2018)

xyz said:


> Colonel Bone Spurs had to raid his doctor's office to confiscate his own medical records.


--------------------------------   i think that TRUMP just wanted his own private info in his control .    Seems correct to me XYZ !!


----------



## pismoe (May 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Trumpers are at the level of Bergdahls, yes, and far below that of McCains.
> 
> Anyone mocking someone who is dying of cancer, and a Medal of Honor winner at that, is at the level of a Bergdahl.


------------------------------   from what i have heard of this silly story , all she said was --- he is dying anyway .   If thats true its a simple statement of fact .   -----------   if the 'mcstain' is actually sick and dying .


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2018)

Even so, the statement is a reflection of the lack of class in the Trump administration.


----------



## pismoe (May 15, 2018)

lack of class is an OPINION , if she said what i think she said and as i noted in post number 78 she simply stated a FACT .   -----------   if mcstain is actually sick and dying .


----------



## bodecea (May 15, 2018)

asaratis said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


No...but it IS quite telling about the simple (read low)IQ level of a trumpanzee brain when they think Bergdahl and McCain are somehow....equal.


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2018)

pismoe said:


> lack of class is an OPINION , if she said what i think she said and as i noted in post number 78 she simply stated a FACT .   -----------   if mcstain is actually sick and dying .


Lack of class is a demonstrated fact: it is the manner in which it was said ~ in this case with disdain and disrespect.

This is why the great majority of Americans disrespect and disdain the low class Trump and his followers.


----------



## pismoe (May 15, 2018)

as i said ---  lack of class is an OPINION and opinions vary .  I myself thought that she did very nicely as she reported the FACTS as she knows them .  All she is reported to have said is . -----------  He is dying anyway !!


----------



## pismoe (May 15, 2018)

JakeStarkey said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > lack of class is an OPINION , if she said what i think she said and as i noted in post number 78 she simply stated a FACT .   -----------   if mcstain is actually sick and dying .
> ...


------------------------------   GOOD , i'd never want to be friendly with 'illary' and mrobama supporters and worshippers .


----------



## JakeStarkey (May 15, 2018)




----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2018)

pismoe said:


> as i said ---  lack of class is an OPINION and opinions vary .  I myself thought that she did very nicely as she reported the FACTS as she knows them .  All she is reported to have said is . -----------  He is dying anyway !!


We're all dying anyway...so, at this point...WHAT DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE!


----------



## asaratis (May 17, 2018)

bodecea said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I never claimed they were equal.


----------

